# Workpermit validity



## mohsin.ahmed84 (Jul 17, 2014)

Dear All,

I got my 3 years Gerneral Work Permit for SA last week.

Please can you confirm me how long I can enter on it to SA either its 3 months or 6 months validity.

Nothing is written on visa.


Regards,

Mohsin


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Mohsin

You can enter and stay here for the full duration of the visa. It should also state "Multiple" entries are allowed.


----------



## mohsin.ahmed84 (Jul 17, 2014)

I mean for 1st time on my permit visa.

I can enter in 90 days or 6 months.

Regards,

Mohsin


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Unless there is a condition stating otherwise on the visa, you can enter anytime within the visa's validity.


----------



## mohsin.ahmed84 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you sir.My visa has no such time line I can enter any date.


----------

